# Car Rental for under 25



## RabsyA (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi 

Need help! I am trying to find car rental companies who will rent to under 25 years of age.

Although I have been driving for 6 years with a full UK license with no claims bonus I cannot rent a car as I am under 25!

Can anyone offer any help?


----------



## jay6480 (Dec 31, 2008)

there are loads of places you can try, i am here and only 23 but renting a car from national car rental at grosvner house dubai marina, website is www.national-uae.com or try sixt i got a car from them aswel but they only do quite prestige cars, but they are SIXT.

But national are the better company and really helpful and really resonable! Hope that is help to you


----------



## Lucysky (Jan 21, 2009)

This is the first time I hear that under-25's can't rent a car. 

Until a couple of months ago I was in that category and had no problems with it. The only difference is that anyone under 25 will be required to pay more for insurance claims in case of a caused accident. But that is only because of how the insurance companies work here and it's the same even if one owns a car and not rents it.


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

you can rent a car at over 18 at most places im told


----------



## RabsyA (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks guys. The only one so far that have agreed to rent me a car is Thrifty and they are charging nearly 800 AED more than most places for the same car!

2400 per month for a Toyota Yaris - all inclusive of CDW and Insurance.

That cant be right surely. I have been told I can get the same offer for 1600/1700 and have friends who have it but I am under 25!

Its so frustrating!


----------



## jay6480 (Dec 31, 2008)

spoke to the person at national aswel today and he said that the rates are high at this time of year, if you where to rent in 2 months then you will get a cheaper rate, it is apparently because it is high season here. Its all strange buddy how it works!!!


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

There are thousands of ex pats cars been dumped all over dubai recently from people bailing, go steal one of those, wont be missed!


----------



## RabsyA (Jan 17, 2009)

Haha love the advice Stevie - I just spoke to my internal hospitality team and they have got me a much better offer from National. National quoted me 2000 per month for a 3 month lease but they quoted my company 1800 so will go through the company.


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

thats not bad....
if ur in construction there not giving car loans out at the moment either! this place is had it.


----------



## RabsyA (Jan 17, 2009)

Yes I was suprised about that, everyone I speak to who is offering a service asks me who I work for. The Bank asked me before I even opened an account. The agent I am using for my apartment asked me and wanted to know my exact role! Lucky for me I am not in construction or any company which is making redudandancies. Luckily for me - all I see is new recruits coming in each day....hope it stays this way. Fingers crossed


----------



## Lucysky (Jan 21, 2009)

RabsyA said:


> Thanks guys. The only one so far that have agreed to rent me a car is Thrifty and they are charging nearly 800 AED more than most places for the same car!
> 
> 2400 per month for a Toyota Yaris - all inclusive of CDW and Insurance.
> 
> ...


Sounds about right. Used to rent a 2008 Yaris back in September for around 2k per month. They didn't ask anything about where I work or such.


----------



## cadas (Sep 18, 2008)

stevieboy1980 said:


> thats not bad....
> if ur in construction there not giving car loans out at the moment either! this place is had it.


I just go one, mind you I coped with the cunning question "is anyone going to get made redundant in you department.....?" errr....no . Loan approved.


----------



## Sea (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey guys, I was just about to start a thread on the same topic then found this!

ok, I'm also under 25, and would like to rent long-term, but research so far has been negative. (still in driving school though, so the plan is to rent in about 2 months)

but then, this is my first licence ever, and by July my residence permit will be just about 6 months old. so what are my chances? anyone knows? someone mentioned smth about your licence also being 6 months old? lucky you who got to rent after 1 day! but then I don't have previous proof of a licence... so yes... "first-time driver" ..... 

will I just have to cough it up and buy a darn car? (and pay 2ce as much for insurance given my circumstances? fun...)


----------

